# Is my snowboard too old?



## RedHouse (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a board which I bought when I was around 15 years old, I'm now 27, so the board is about 12 years old. I haven't used it a whole lot. Between age 15-18 i went snowboarding 2-4 times a year. And after that I've only been on it 2-3 times (last time was about 4-5 years ago..). I think it's in pretty good conditions without cracks etc (i'll have to check when I get back home in a week). 

I'm really no expert when it comes to snowboards so I'm wondering if a board can become too old? Like if the material gets more stiff, and might crack more easily etc?

I'm planning a one week trip to the alps in march and I'm wondering if i should bring mine or rent? I like to snowboard down easy or easy/medium slopes and I have no interest in trying out anything advanced. I'll be going with a friend who's never stood on skis, so we'll be taking it pretty easy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I would be more concerned about the boots and bindings than the board.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

If you're a lot heavier then you might need a longer board.

What's your weight and the length of the board?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Material can harden if you dont store them properly or they just naturally dry out overtime.
It can become hard and brittle and easy to snap.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> Material can harden if you dont store them properly or they you just naturally dry out overtime.
> It can become hard and brittle and easy to snap.


Unlikely for the board. 



BurtonAvenger said:


> I would be more concerned about the boots and bindings than the board.


This. 

Your board will likely be heavier than modern boards, but really should be able to get down the mountain just fine.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

RedHouse said:


> I'm planning a one week trip to the alps in *march* and I'm wondering if i should bring mine or rent?


Bring your own, take it for a ride, check if it's still good. If you don't like it anymore, that's a good timeframe to get good end of season sale deals.


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a 12 year old Atmonic Hatchet. Before this past weekend, it hadn't been waxed in 2 years. I took it out yesterday and it was great ti ride. I was amazed. Still has tons of pop and the base is fast, even though it was pretty dry before I waxed it. The bindings on it are 10 year old Burton Cartels and they still ride great too. Honestly, I can't tell the difference between the old Burton Bindings and the new ones with "Re-Flex" and "Autocant". Just wax up the board and go ride.


----------



## RedHouse (Jan 13, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I would be more concerned about the boots and bindings than the board.


If i'll use my board in the alps I'll have to buy new boots, they are too big. Depending on what boots i buy I might need new bindings too I guess. But if i don't, why should i be worried? Is it because they're old, and they might break easily?



Manicmouse said:


> If you're a lot heavier then you might need a longer board.
> 
> What's your weight and the length of the board?


I need to check when I get back home, I'm not sure. But I'm pretty much the same size as when i bought it, I think i've gain maybe 3-4 kg at the most. 



speedjason said:


> Material can harden if you dont store them properly or they just naturally dry out overtime.
> It can become hard and brittle and easy to snap.


Yeah that's what I'm afraid of, just not sure how long I might be able to use it until that happens. I haven't really stored it in any special place, just the basement.


----------



## RedHouse (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the help guys! I might have time to try it out before I go to the alps too. But otherwise I'll probably bring it and test it out, and if it's not good I'll rent one.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

RedHouse said:


> If i'll use my board in the alps I'll have to buy new boots, they are too big. Depending on what boots i buy I might need new bindings too I guess. But if i don't, why should i be worried? Is it because they're old, and they might break easily?


Plastic doesn't age well, especially the older plastics from 12 years ago. That stuff becomes brittle and cracks. Boots just have a way of sucking after time as well.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

The actual board itself would likely be perfectly rideable wth a general tune-up- albeit completely outdated technology and/or build construction. But at 2-4 times/year, who cares - just enjoy the time out on the hill!

The other question is - you are likely taller and/or heavier now versus when you were 15 years old, therefore the board either didn't fit you properly then or is doesn't now - not sure which? 

I recommend you try renting at least one of the days on the hill so you can see how boards have progressed over the time you've been out of the game - you'll be amazed how modern-day boards ride compared to even boards of a decade ago - especially if you get a board with a hybrid profile.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PlanB said:


> The other question is - you are likely taller and/or heavier now versus when you were 15 years old, therefore the board either didn't fit you properly then or is doesn't now - not sure which?


He's the same weight he always was. But the board has shrunk considerably. :laughat2:


----------



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

If they're Burton Bindings, there is a lifetime warranty on the base plates.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rent equipment there. My reasoning: Back in the 90's when I skied, I had a similar situation... a trip to the rockies, and I hadn't skied in several years, and my gear was about 10-12 years old at that point. A friend recommended renting, because that way I would have up to date gear, free swap out if anything broke, and I'd avoid the hassle of flying with equipment. 

And to anyone who says "what hassle?" last year my gear got misplaced on a flight to CO and I had to rent for the first day anyways.


----------

